# A big thanks to wallboard tools



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

A big thanks to jim at wallboard tools australia jim sent me out a full piece stainless steel 3 inch and 6 inch and many other goodies i own the american kraft knife which i love.......but u found a new love wallboards one piece they are identical to them except for the wallboard tape around the handle which provides even greater comfort and control i am sold and i am now buying only wallboard strippers which i never knew they made these as my supplier did not stock them...guys great knife with great control big thumbs up from a ss knife fan


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

That's awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the same knives, that little 3" is my go to blade for coating external cornice mitres.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah if you like ss knives give them a go such good mud control i am quite a fast troweler and very nice control of mud edges


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

What a treat was this to get home today to Jim you are a legend wish I could do something for you mate wallboard soft grip ss gonna get every one fi they come in broadknifes and or OFFSET?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The Kraft does make a 10"version, if walboard doesn't.


----------

